# 5t annual st. Jo river event



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Ah finally a fellow bank maggot, or was it feather flinger, not sure....Spanky can you clarify for me.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Dan, wish I could join you...but the only time I can make it down is on Saturday morning. So I'll just keep my eyes open for a seat.

If anyone has room for me saturday morning let me know. thanks!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Yeah Sunday AM is a go for sure Spanky if its still available. I will hopefully make the trip up Sat. for some adult pops at the campfire. If not I will come up Friday night for some adult beverages.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

OK Mark, I'll try! Bank maggots are lost on the bank, Feather flingers are lost in space!! :lol: 

Just kidding guys, what ever trips yer trigger!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Ok, looks like I am full for fri, sat, and sun. If things change, I'll report back. Heard of some decent success this weekend, and the water is perfect. I hope we dont get too much rain tomorrow!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

I should be able to make it this year.... quite possibly all 3 days... will be looking to hitch a ride if anybody has room. Might even get my buddy Donnie to get his outboard going (has not been run in a couple years) on his boat (14 ft. deep V) and bring that down Saturday.

By the way... I got a bunch of steelhead skein!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I'm going to be bringin my rig for saturday morning. I can only fish the morning, and will miss the campfire! :yikes: Right now it looks like DonP and his buddy Donnie are joining me saturday morning. 

Hey, since this will be my first trip actually driving down that stretches of river, I'd appreciate it if I could follow someone out in the morning. AND NO I DON"T WANT TO FOLLOW MARK!!!!! :lol: I don't have an extra prop to donate to the river dredging consortium! 

See y'll saturday!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

You can follow me, if you can keep up with the "stealthy scowl"!

I would guess the way it is going, we should have plenty of water in the system.Sorry to hear about your luck with a crew! :lol:


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey Spanky, 

Are we still on for Sunday?? I am planning on it, just wondered. I am going to try and make it up for the adult pops also on Friday or Saturday. 

Man that water is awful HIGH up in NILES!!!!!

Think it will still be muddy by the outing?


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Spanky said:


> You can follow me, if you can keep up with the "stealthy scowl"!
> 
> I would guess the way it is going, we should have plenty of water in the system.Sorry to hear about your luck with a crew! :lol:


Dan, thanks for the river guidance assistance. I'll have to get out the sonar so as not to loose you!  

Hey, IF I should happen to loose you, all I have to do is look for "crawdady dregde JR" and go OPPOSITE side of the river as him! :lol: 

Looking forward to it! Come on sunshine!


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm looking for 1 person for fishing Friday. I also have 2 beds open for friday night. 


Troy


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

If it is not spoken for yet... I can fill that spot on Friday!!

I got good eggs too!!  :lol:

Just let me know what I need to bring!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Yes Buckmaster, you are a go for sunday morning, better bring the Tylenol! :lol: I think the water will settle down by then, providing we don't get any rain storms the week before!


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

You have the spot Don. I will pm you with the details.

Troy


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Looks like I may have that bunk available for you 2 paws on sat night and fri night. Looks like the colder weather is gonna hold on so we won't hafta worry about any high and dirty water, this should pan out just perfectly.  
Haven't heard from the shoeman, of splitshot, mech head, BDwauk, and a few others. I will be up there late morning friday, probably 11-12 ish and be fishing till about noon on sunday. I know all the cabins have been taken by our members, so we should have some killer campfire antics to be apart of! :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Spanky said:


> Yes Buckmaster, you are a go for sunday morning, better bring the Tylenol! :lol: I think the water will settle down by then, providing we don't get any rain storms the week before!


That other seat still availible for Sunday morning... if so count me in.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Actually John, you may have missed out by a day on that one. I didn't hear a yeh, or ney so I offered it to 2 paws wife. Maybe you can tag along with him on the bank of the mighty Joe! Sorry!


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

I have an opening for Sunday. I plan on fishing till noon.



Troy


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

I also have a opening for 1 in the cabin for Saturday night also.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

You know what steelhead... jot me down for both. I got some fresh skein today that i will bring down also.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Hey Troy, do I still have a bunk for Sat night and a ride for Sunday am? If not no biggie, but I took care of some things this weekend and may be able to stay. Just let me know. I'm in for sure for the tourney on Saturday. This is gonna be great!


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

Tim,
Yes I still have you down for Saturday night and fishing sunday morning.  

Tom will just fish Saturday morning with us. 

Troy


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I now have an open bed in one of the cabins if someone needs a place to stay. Just let me know. I also have an openning in the boat for Sunday morning.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

How Many are going to be here this week end and what days. I think we need to get a list of who's bringing what food.

I can try and take some Canned Venison out of the house again this year. :shhh: Just don't let my wife know.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Devil's eggs and Smoked Salmon


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I will be coming down just for the day Saturday now.:sad: I will be fishing with STEELHEAD in the tourney for the day. Where and what time is the weigh in? Barneys? Are we going to meet/eat there after the outing or go right back to Shamrock? I plan to stick around late as I plan to enjoy some of the evening festivities.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

We are getting close guys. Looks like the weather will be a bit better than it is currently...let's hope so anyway. And I hope I kick the cold/flu I have (even if I don't I'm goin fishin...way too much babysitting lately)

I'm planning on fishing with Spanky and Creek-Chub on Friday afternoon and sticking around a bit Friday evening for some stories and pops. Back at it Saturday AM w/ "Running Arends" and HeChris...hope we don't end up fishing for stupid walleye! Have to be back to the ranch about 6 on Saturday PM as we have some family coming into town.

What's everyone elses plans?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

as Darrin said, he and creek chub are gonna fish with me friday afternoon, probably till 5 ;5;30, and then on sat I will be fishing a tourney with 2paws and my friend John C, and will return to the cabins around 3 or so after the weigh-in at Benton Township park, then we will cook up a spread of food, and get the campfires a going. I probably won't fish sat night or after the tourney, but will enjoy the fire and fun instead, but sunday am , I will probably have breakfast at the Daybreak inn, in Berrien Springs, and then take Mich buckmaster and 2 paws wife(don't know her name yet) for a river trip until noon or shortly after depending on them and the fish. Back to clean -up and pack up to head home to the family.

I am bringing some seafood chowder(the same stuff that took forever in the st joe league event), I plan to have it simmering when we leave to go to the weigh-in, and by 5 pm it should be good! :lol: , I am also bringing some summer sausage and beef sticks, nuts and other finger snacks. I am also bringing some firewood, and would appreciate if a couple others could bring a few logs too. I hope we can have a good warm fire fri night along with a real ball roaster on saturday night. 
The weather is shaping up nicely and it could be a very good weekend of steely fishing.
If anyone has been on the river, I am sure we would all love to hear about it, the bite, the ramp conditions, and whats the water doing. Thanks. I will check back in tomorrow, I will be getting to the ramp by noon on friday I hope darrin, so try and be there! If not, I will be at my cabin, getting stuff ready, and unloading firewood and stuff.


----------



## 2ndChance (Feb 11, 2002)

Hello Fellas,

It seems like a long time-hasn't it? my computers been getting dusty but seems to working just fine. Just thought I'd let a few of ya know that I wouldn't miss a spring outing for the world. I'll be heading down with the jetboat on friday. Spanky was kind enough to offer a bunk. Thanks. Doing a little scouting for saturdays tourney. This is kind of last minute, But if anyone would like to fish on friday afternoon or Sunday am. let me know. I think I speak for everyone when I say that I'm ready to lay the cold steel to some of those chromers! A few of you know me, I look forward to meeting more of you. See you this weekend. Paul


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Well He-Chris is backing-out on my for this weekend I plan on WALLEYE FISHING saturday. :lol: Just joking Darrin. I will be up in Flint Friday helping to get the booth at birch run set up. Then I'm planning to be at the dam friday night for a little walleye action. Saturday I have a spot open since it well be just Darrin and I and Sunday I think I may fish with STEELHEAD not sure yet.

I hid some canned venison in my duffle bag.

Steve


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I will bring some dessert for Saturday evening. See you all Sat am or afternoon.

Good to see you are coming again Paul. There may be a bed or two available even though the cabins are full.

Tim


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I'l be over there tomorrow, may spend the night and if so, we'll stop by and see ya at the cabins, at least whoever is there Friday night. If we stay, were fishing Sat but I've got to bug out Sat afternoon so I regret we'll miss the Sat night campfire.


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

Ed,
DonP and I are going to be on the river tomorrow also. Do you have a vhf 

radio? I will be on channel 71. 

As for food for the weekend I will bring some venison summer sauage and 

other goodys. I will try to get some firewood Friday after fishing. See everyone Tomorrow.


Troy


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

We don't have a VHF on our river boat but we'll look for you on the water or at the cabins. We'll be on my buds wareagle drift fishing, we do that more than pluggin.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

OK, I am outta here!

See you river ratts and bank maggots at the park. I will be back to the camp by 6 pm tonight, and by 3:30 on sat. I hope everyone has fully charged batteries on their rigs, and good sharp fillet knives!


----------

